# Fuzzy Rat Isn't Coming Home Ever Again...



## Rat Daddy

When I first introduced Fuzzy Rat online, I was told in no uncertain terms that true shoulder rats were a myth. There were no true shoulder rats and there never would be. So later that day at the park I explained to Fuzzy Rat that she didn't exist, it didn't seem to bother her too much, she scurried off to chase after my daughter and the other kids on the playground. I suppose she set me straight. 

From her first day with us she amazed and inspired us. When someone asked about her early on, I remarked "She has exceeded my every expectation." It was cold, but it was who I was back then. 

My dad had recently passed away, and I needed a furry friend and my daughter needed a puppy and every day and in each and every way Fuzzy Rat lived up to her responsibility with a joyful attitude, a solemn determination and a heart so full of love that it radiated from her. And hundreds if not more people came to meet her and get their rattie kisses. 

As some of you know, Fuzzy Rat has been afflicted with tumors since about December 2012. In fact by July 4th she was more tumor than rat, but she came out with us to see the town fireworks show for the third time in her life. As I looked down into her eyes, for the first time, I didn't see the reflection of the colors above, but still she met old friends and made new ones and she dispensed kissies to the children and did her best to impress everyone who met her with her kind and gentle nature. She conned me into putting her down because I thought she had to go potty, but rather she had smelled a half eaten corn on the cob to pounce on... She had some of our sausage and spent the night very alert and active for a rat in her fragile condition.

But the tumors kept growing and she has been steadily losing ground since. Due to the heat and the delicacy of her condition, we've kept her indoors. The night before last she wanted to come out and be held, so we did, then I let her go behind my desk to nap, it was one of her favorite hiding places, and she sliced the telephone wire going to my fax modem. It's been a while since she sliced a wire, I don't know why it seemed important for her to do, but yesterday morning I soldered and taped it. By late afternoon Fuzzy Rat had stopped using her hind legs, the tumors seemed to be swelling rapidly we gave her water and her favorite foods and that seemed to perk her up but she was slipping away. I held her until about 3:00 AM, but she motioned to her cage, she was very tired and seemed to want to sleep. I said my farewells, as did my daughter before I put her back in her cage, my daughter checked on her at 4:00 AM and she was still alive. By 5:00 AM I checked on her and she had left us... 

Fuzzy Rat was born around the middle of April 2011 in some commercial rat farm, she was nursed by a surrogate mom at a pet shop, she was in a tub of feeder rat pups when we found her, and I put her back 3 times and only gave in because my daughter insisted on a silly looking mismarked rat she thought was somehow special. She was named after on her receipt "Fuzzy Rat....$2.49" She lived an amazing life. She changed ours. She chose Amelia to be her roommate, against my better judgment, forever changing another poor neglected rat's life. 

Over the course of her short life, she reached out and taught me that rats are intelligent and emotional beings and right up until she gave me her last kissie and asked me to put her to bed for the last time she reached out communicated with us. 

At around 5:00 AM Fuzzy Rat became legend and I no longer have a true shoulder rat, or a best furry friend. Fuzzy Rat passed away with every bit of the charm, grace and dignity she lived her life with. Never complaining of her discomfort or disability, she made the most out of every moment she lived right down to the very last seconds.

Amelia seemed to have already said her goodbyes and stayed away for the night preferring to spend it in her hiding spot, I'm giving them a little time together before the funeral. 

With the sunrise, we'll be taking our big girl out one last time, and she won't be coming back with us. Shoulder ratters have an expression for coming home a rat short, we call it a "bad day". Today will be a very bad day. 

Do rats get to have a legacy? Can a silly little rattie girl change the world in even the tiniest way? If so, was it that she was the founder of immersion theory and should her life be measured in all of the rats and rat owners she brought closer together?

Or was it that she was a true shoulder rat, one of such a rare breed and that she spread love and joy and delight to children of all ages and changed minds wherever she went?

Or was it that she lived her life on her terms, never limiting herself, never giving up and never backing down and reaching out and getting what she wanted and inspiring us to be better than we are?

Or was it because she brought so much love to her family; the ultimate gift we receive from each of our rats if we open our minds and hearts to them? Yes, maybe it was the commonest of things rats do that made her special, like every rattie can be special to someone. I suppose that would be the legacy she would choose for herself.

In the end it doesn't matter... she was just a pudgy little rattie, insignificant in the grand scheme of things... but she was our little girl and we loved her, we were always proud of her and we will miss her.

If I were to send along a short note of introduction to the gatekeeper on the rainbow bridge I'd say... 

This is Fuzzy Rat, she is a trained shoulder rat, she loves everybody and never bites... She will be pleased to meet you. She never runs away and always comes home....

No, that's not right anymore...

Rather.... This is Fuzzy Rat, she is very special, she always knew her way home, but likely doesn't now, if she seems lost and confused for the first time, tell her it's OK if she doesn't come home this time, we will always love her and miss her but we understand she has more important things to do until we see her again.

The sun's up, and it's time for a funeral, 

God's speed Fuzzy Rat, you were a silly little rattie, and you chomped my wires right up to the last day of your life... and I won't forget that... But you were always our best furry friend, and the light of our days and the stars in our night sky and we won't forget that either... I have been proud of you since you first fit into the palm of my hand, it has been a privilege to have known and to have been loved by you... I wish I could find the right words, but I'm sure you know what I mean, we have always understood each other...


*Fuzzy Rat

April 20, 2011 - July 15, 2013

*








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






















































​


----------



## botje77

This is a poem that helps me:
Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
There are medocs and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
(Author unknown)

My condoleances..i know how you feel..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

I'm so sorry to hear about fuzzy rat! She was an amazing little lady and I loved hearing about her new adventures and what she's been up to, 
Thoughts are with you and again I'm so sorry for your loss


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Rest well, Fuzzy Rat. You were loved by all... even by those who never had the privilege to meet you.


----------



## mameur

my condolences.... I could feel how much pain you were in writing this , i'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## KelseyShea

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
I always looked forward to your stories of Fuzzy Rat. The world could benefit from learning about her (I know we have), and I think you would be able to write a beautiful book on Fuzzy Rat.


----------



## Minky

I'm very sorry to hear that Fuzzy Rat is gone. Thank you for sharing her stories here. I agree that these little creatures may seem insignificant to some, but they can potentially teach us a lot about how to live our lives. You were wonderful to give Fuzzy Rat a very full life, and to allow others to see just how amazing rats can be. She will be remembered.


----------



## Mitsy

I'm so sorry for you loss Fuzzy Rat was more then just a rat she touched everyone even all of us that didn't meat her. I can feel how much this hurts you, just reading what you said I cried she seemed like an amazing rat to have been able to own and learn from she has even seemed to made her way into my heart from all your stories. She will be missed by many people. Sending my best to you and your family.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glider11

Reading this brought me to tears. It is incredible how such a small creature can bring immense happiness during such a short lifetime. She will be remembered by those who were blessed enough to experience her presence. I always loved hearing the stories about Fuzzy Rat and I know that I will never forget her. I am so sorry for loss.


----------



## Limouri

I'm so sorry for your loss, reading this makes me sad to think how you feel. Fuzzy rat is in a better place and you are blessed to be her caretaker. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

I am so sorry for your loss, and what a loss indeed. Fuzzy Rat will be missed by all in the rat community, even those who haven't yet heard her incredible stories. She leaves behind an incredible legacy that will continue to strengthen the bond between humans and their ratty companions and she will always pose a challenge to us, asking us what it is we will discover she can do next.
Rest in peace, you wonderful, wonderful girl.


----------



## Risika

So sorry to hear it was Fuzzy Rat's time to go. We never get enough time with them here.


----------



## LightningWolf

I'm so sorry rat daddy  

RIP Fuzzy rat, her legacy will still live on. Maybe not forever on this forum, but at least forever to you, your family, everyone who's had, and will have, the experience of hearing her story on here and everyone who met her in real life.


----------



## evander

As I sit here crying like a baby, I realize even more so than I did 2 minutes ago, how very special out tiny fuzzies are to us. Even if they are the most under appreciated creature around.

I am so, so very sorry for your loss, a loss I truly felt the depth of in your post, may your rest easier knowing her suffering is over and she is in, what I believe to be a better place.

RIP Fuzzy Rat!!


----------



## Jenzie

Even having known of her declining health, it's so hard to believe she's gone. So many people on this forum have learned so much from her, and I'm sure she's changed the lives not only of many people, but many rats as well, since your interactions with Fuzzy Rat have changed the way many people on this forum interact with their rats. Not to mention some rats who may have been given loving homes by newly-made rat fans after meeting her.

Fuzzy Rat will be missed by a lot of people, many of whom never even met her, but were delighted and fascinated by her stories. I'm sure no one will miss her as much as you and your daughter - you both have my deepest condolences.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michael<3Ben

I never met Fuzzy Rat, but she will be happy and one day you will meet again, she sounds likeshe was a great pet, a true inspiration, just reading your feelings and what you wrote touched me, and I clung to Ben tighter than I have anything else, I was afraid to lethim go after reading your thoughts. Good luck, and my condolences. God bless Fuzzy Rat

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1

I never thought the day would come where our legendary Fuzzy Rat would leave us. I have no idea the pain you feel. It must be unbearable. 

We need to have some kind of tribute to Fuzzy Rat. Any ideas? A true shoulder rat like Fuzzy Rat deserves something to be remembered by.


----------



## HeatherElle

This post was a beautiful tribute to your furry little friend and I'm very sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## Michael<3Ben

I will make a mosaic of Fuzzy Rat, it would be my pleasure. I love making mosaics.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1

Rat Daddy changed his signature.. I don't know what to do..


----------



## Rat Daddy

Thank you all for stopping by and paying your respects. Your kind condolences have been very comforting to my daughter and to me.

It has been a privileged and a pleasure to share Fuzzy Rat with you. I've always been so very proud of her. 

It's been a day since she left us and I finally got some sleep and I woke up missing my big girl. There's no good morning kiss for daddy for the first time in two years, I suppose it' the first thing I'm missing. It's hard to organize my thoughts... and to put sentences into the past tense.

Last night, my daughter said that she wishes she never picked Fuzzy Rat because missing her hurts so much. It's a lot for a 7 year old to deal with. I know Fuzzy Rat was a blessing, and her life had meaning to us and everyone she touched. I'm sure my daughter knows that too; it's just hard for her to find words for what she's feeling right now. Fuzzy Rat held on until the last thing she heard was my daughter telling her she loved her and got her last skritch from her mom. I think this will give Emily some comfort going through the rest of the grieving process. It was a proper farewell for a best friend and a great gift from Fuzzy Rat, and such things are very rare in life.

I never thought about a rat with so many friends or as having a legacy before. I just carried her around and introduced her and jotted down some of the things she did so naturally as they seemed relevant to issues other people were going through with their rats. It was all great fun. 

Strangely I think Fuzzy Rat knew that she was touching the hearts of people that she came in contact with. I think she could feel her love returned by the people she met and was responding to it. It's just who she was. Perhaps it's just what rats do and who they are... they give love unconditionally and they live to have it returned.

I suppose if she knew she had a legacy, she would give me one of her patented smug Fuzzy Rat expressions and start preen thinking.... figuring a way to parlay it into some sugary treat. She was always pudgy, she was great at snookering us out of goodies, she was such a good girl, she really deserved them.

I never meant to write something that would make anyone sad... Fuzzy Rat has always been about sharing our joy and wonder... but every story and every life needs an ending and Fuzzy Rat's last day was no less remarkable than her whole life; full of love, grace and dignity. 

Reading your messages of condolences makes us feel just slightly less alone in our loss. 

Thank you for your kindness...


----------



## Lesti

I haven't been on this forum for long, but I've read many of your stories about this sweet little rat, and I really wish I could've met her. I'm so sorry, she sounded like she was truly extraordinary. We'll all miss hearing about your adventures with her. Rest in peace, Fuzzy Rat, you special girl.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassiopeia

My heart aches to think of how you must be feeling with the loss of your lovely little girl. I always loved reading your stories about Fuzzy Rat, and she was quite the amazing little friend. Good energies and feeling to you and your daughter.


----------



## Jackie

I cried when I read this. I've read so much about her and she has really done so much in terms of prove to me what rats are capable of in intelligence and kindness.  I've probably said this but I hope to see a true shoulder rat book from you. My heart especially goes out to your girl, it's so hard as a child to let go a pet. <3 best wishes.


----------



## PaigeRose

RIP Fuzzy Rat <3


----------



## Artemissa

Oh, RD. I'm so sad to read this for you. Brave little fuzzy rat HAS made a difference. I can't speak to anyone else, but I can tell you that "immersion therapy" basically saved my little Gus. It even might have saved the wild female I found today, because I knew how to relate to rats better because of it - even if the encounter was brief.

She's making a difference, alright. And will continue to do so. <3


----------



## PandaCobain

I'm in tears and I'm so sorry for your loss. I know this is late but I truly am sorry for your loss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mball77

I'm so sorry. All I have to say is that I'm very grateful to Fuzzy Rat. The experiences you shared together has helped me, my rats and many other rats and their humans on this forum and I'm sure many more people and pets to come. She truly left a positive legacy in this world for being what was supposed to be a feeder rat and was truly blessed for reaching out to the right people and given a chance to be so much more.


----------



## lcs

I'm so sorry for you loss! I've loved to hear the stories of how she was such a wonderful ambassador for "ratdom". Thank you for sharing her with us as well. May you and your family find peace soon.


----------



## botje77

Fuzzy rat was our guidence..how things can or could be..i love your stories about her.. I give you that Poem and i fully believe in that..i had tears in my eayes when i saw that cause i just lost a rat and i believe in that rainbow and that they are in a better place now and we will meet our pets back on that rainbow when wen die.. that's something i look up too..rest in peace every rat that's been died in this time..all please take a moment of silence..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheWroteLove1

Lots of tears flowing reading this. Fuzzy Rat was a huge inspiration to us all, and we're all here to support you now and in the future. Fuzzy Rat is looking down on you, proud and fondlying recalling the beautiful life y'all shared. <3


----------



## CherryDawn89

botje77 said:


> This is a poem that helps me:
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
> There are medocs and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
> There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
> The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> (Author unknown)
> 
> My condoleances..i know how you feel..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That poem literally just made me start crying again...one of my girls isn't doing so well and I can't help but cry over it. My condolences to the loss of your beloved rattie.


----------



## noncewords

It's a sad thing to join this forum and get to know Fuzzy Rat through these stories, but to know that they're all in the past tense, and I won't be seeing any updates on further exploits. I'm sorry for your loss, and grateful for the wisdom that you, Fuzzy Rat, and your daughter have generously shared.


----------



## Ruka

I'm so sorry.. You taught me so much with Voda, he's passed too now..

RIP Fuzzy Rat..


----------



## ratclaws

I'm so sorry for your loss Rat Daddy. As you well know, the antics of Fuzzy Rat have had an impact on my life too and how I've trained my rats. Best of luck throughout the grieving process and with Amelia.


----------



## DustyRat

Sad news to hear.


----------



## Ltukey

I am so sorry she is gone.


----------



## kyzer

Very sorry to hear about your girl  Your posts about Fuzzy Rat were some of the first I started reading on this forum when I took my first two girls home. She sounded like an extraordinary little rat, and I'm sure she educated many people about the joys of owning such smart and loving little pets.


----------



## Rat Daddy

Fuzzy Rat lived an improbable and an amazing life. There simply was no way to share what she taught me without telling her story. In retrospect, reading your very kind condolences, it seems Fuzzy Rat was unique in in one special way, through her stories other people could see the possibilities of their own ratties being amazing and wonderful too. She always tried harder to be the very best she could be, like she had something to prove every day. And that brought out the best in everyone that came in contact with her. 

I still tear up when I think of her, I don't think I've ever grown so attached to an animal, and darn few people for that matter. It makes me proud of her all over again to hear the way her brief life touched so many people and rats for the better. As I begin to go out people are asking where Fuzzy Rat is, and it brings them so much such sadness to hear, some get tearful too. I just can't understand how such a small being could have spread so much love and joy and how blessed I was to be at the vortex of her love and her life. 

It all went by in such a whirlwind, I'm still putting the pieces together in my mind, I'm thankful for your kindness, when I miss her I re-read your comments and think about the times we shared and how she lives on in other rats that are getting the opportunity to be wonderful and amazing too because of her example. 

There is one poignant lesson I've learned over the past week I'd like to share.. it's that I could use another rattie kiss and another snuggle from Fuzzy Rat, but our time together is over... but you can still give your boys and girls a big human hug and get a sweet little rattie kiss from your best furry friends... don't waste any opportunity you have, the one thing I absolutely do not regret is a second of the time we spent together. Take one more page from from Fuzzy Rat's story and give your boys and girls a big hug and some skritches and maybe some little sweet treat today while you still can and every day you share together and let yourself be amazed every once in a while... life is short for your rats and the day will come sooner than you think, when you won't get another good morning rattie kiss. Don't miss a moment of happiness. It's the good memories that make losing Fuzzy Rat bearable.


----------



## lcs

Rat Daddy, last night I was telling the family about how Fuzzy Rat had passed recently (I had told them stories of what a great rat she was). Eight days ago we lost our first rat unexpectedly at only 18 months old. My kids felt very bad for you and your daughter and right away decided that Fuzzy Rat and Toothpaste had found each other in heaven and were eating everything yummy they could get their paws on. 8)


----------



## Rat Daddy

I'm so sorry for Toothpaste and for you and your children. And yes, please tell your children that Fuzzy Rat was no doubt very happy to meet Toothpaste and they are climbing trees and swimming together and getting into all sorts of mischief. Fuzzy Rat had an awesome sense of smell and she will for sure lead Toothpaste to the best of the best goodies in heaven. 

I know that Fuzzy Rat and Toothpaste love us and miss us very much and they will also comfort each other until we are all together again. 

Until then, you can tell your children that Toothpaste left a very special little spark of love behind in their hearts that will always stay with them, and for them to keep it safe in her memory, like a scent mark, its the way Toothpaste will recognize them when you all get together again.


----------



## Rat Daddy

Hey Fuzz,

I know that you didn't answer to that name since you got so self important, but I don't actually expect a reply. I might get some grief for reviving an old thread, but just maybe someone will let this slide because it's for you.

It's been three years to the day since you passed away and I've been thinking about you... The immersion thread hit 100,000 views today.... Imagine that... rats all around the world having a better relationship with their humans all because of you... I guess a small rat can start something big. And I know, you're lounging there somewhere over the rainbow bridge smugly saying you knew it all along... You knew that people and rats could build wonderful relationships even before I did... and you converted me to your way of thinking... and I suppose your persistence paid off yet one more time... Your short life made a difference to mine and Emily's and you inspired me to share your wisdom and stories of your adventures and the infinite sweetness of your soul... And now three years later, thousands of people and rats are sharing the same kind of loving relationship we had... and your life still makes a difference back here.... 

And shoulder rats aren't a myth anymore... I've coached several other people with theirs and there are actually other rats out there now, inspired by you, living life large and going places and doing things they wouldn't have if you hadn't lead the way. You showed us that it can be done more safely... We all leaned a lot from you managing to not get yourself killed when we screwed up... and I really thank you for that...

Today we took Misty and Bunny and Spot out... Spot's a boy, but you would like him for more than just that. He's got a sweet personality like yours, and he even seems to enjoy meeting strangers.... Misty has your old job of family rat and true shoulder rat she's been doing the meet and greets for over a year now. She's got black-ruby eyes and can't do the things you did, but she does the best she can... She survived the fireworks last year... and she saw them again from a distance a few weeks ago... I think she liked them from far away, but no other rat has ever enjoyed fireworks close up like you did... I still remember having to shoo you away from the bottle rockets when you wanted to get right up under them to watch them blast off and the colors of the starbursts reflecting in your shiny eyes... And then we have Lucky... you'd like her, she cut the answering machine wires today again... That was always your job... The wire was 9 feet long when you first sliced it, it's down to about two feet now... Although Misty took off a couple of feet too during her wire eating jag... It's been a strange day... cut phone wires, meet and greets at the park and 100,000 views on the immersion thread... I really couldn't have planned a better day in your memory this year, if I had wanted to.

So.... I'm still alive, which you most likely know, even though I was pretty sick last year, otherwise I would have come for you and the girls... and Emily is 10 and an honor student and she still loves all of our rats and misses you very much. And Ben and Dakota your drinking buddies had a baby (a human baby) and are still together sometimes.... And your friends at the park miss you too, especially the nice couple you always liked to play with. I don't think they are still together but I see them every now and then separately. The kids you used to chase around the playground have gotten big and don't play at the park much anymore and your pack of stoned teenagers grew up and got jobs or went off to college. But the park is full of pokemon go players now and they love to meet our new rats and we're still having fun there with our current crew.... And Spot scoffed off with pretty much a whole free pizza at your favorite pizza place... you never did that well there yourself.

The lake house is gone now and we don't go to the mountains often... haven't been there for over a year so none of our current rats have been swimming yet. Maybe we'll take them up this summer and see who likes the water... 

And yes, they do still make burgers, snickers bars, beer and tequila for rats, although people like them too. Some things haven't changed. I wish I could send you some, but I hope you have lots of things that aren't good for you there too... You know you were the oldest rat we ever had, even though your diet and bad habits should have killed you a lot sooner.. But there never was a rat that deserved treats more than you, or was better at getting them... 

I hope you got together with Fluffy when you got to wherever you are and that Amelia found you when she crossed the rainbow bridge, I hope you guys are all taking care of Max and Cloud... I know Max takes some getting used to, but down deep she has a big heart and Cloud isn't half as ditzy as she pretends to be, watch out for her, she's smart and clever even if she looks like slacker. She actually managed to chew her way out of your cage and is the only rat other than you to find her way into and out of the marsh at the park. 

Fuzz, old girl, every day of your life you amazed us... and you filled our lives with joy and love. And you changed us for the better. And you just loved doing it... proving you could do anything you set your mind to. You proved you were a gentle giant in a tiny furry body... (well at 21 oz not that tiny), you set an example by loving everyone you met and brightening everyone's day. You taught us that all rats are special, no matter where they are born and you left behind a giant wake of people and rats living together in mixed loving and sharing families... not to mention a house where every wire is spliced, soldered and taped. Your life has improved the lives of every rat we have lived with since you and it continues to improve the lives of rats around the world... and even your death saved Max from the same feeder bin we found you in, which is now closed forever... And I don't think you are the least bit surprised by any of it... you smug rodent. I'll never forget that look of self satisfaction on your face when you did something crazy-stupid-impossible like riding the side view mirror on the Turnpike, or darting around between all those little kids feet crashing the kids into each other, when you stopped my heart... I think you enjoyed seeing me in terror more than anything else.... but you always pulled it off, like you always knew you would... 

I guess July 15 is over now, and I've been looking out my office window at your grave today, soon those gaudy pink flowers are going to be in bloom again, like the way they were when you were buried. But I know you aren't really there any more... and I doubt you have internet or that you learned to read since you passed away... but I just felt kind of close to you today and I thought I'd send you a missive and let you know you are remembered and loved as are the other's we have loved an lost, we miss then and love them too... We can't hold you and talk to you any more... and I miss how you would sit there and patiently put up with my rambling before moving on to something more important... I recall how you would lick our tears when we were terribly sad... I think that's what I miss most right now.....

If anyone human decides to read this... especially if they had rats of their own that passed away... Please join me in giving your rats a big hug each in celebration of amazing life lived beautifully... Please share a special moment with your own rats this weekend. Rats can't read but maybe, just maybe, our best furry friends on the other side of the rainbow bridge might sense how much they are loved and are missed if we all get together with our rats and share a giant squishy hug in their memory.

_Vita brevis, sed amor aeternum est._


----------



## bloomington bob

Thanks for the reminicenses of Fuzzy Rat - she really piqued my interest in rats - though I still have never owned one, I. still a big fan - many of my freinds know all about Fuzzy and her endless andventures and great personaility - RIP Fuzzy!


----------



## Rat Daddy

Thanks Bob... yesterday was one of those days when I was spending a lot of time with our rats... and I was responding to a comment on the immersion thread and it hit 100,000 views and then Lucky snipped the answering machine wire and I had to get out my soldering iron and fix the cord... Something felt weird about the whole day... and something familiar about the date, so I stopped back to this thread to see when Fuzzy Rat passed away, and it all kind of fell into place, sort of a perfect storm. I still talk to all of our rats, but Fuzzy Rat would really sit there and listen patiently trying to grasp words she understood from the various noises I made. Or maybe she was just humoring me... But it was always nice to share my day with her. I hope I'm not the only one that comes home to talk to their pets about their day... but strangely I felt like giving her an update on life around here and the next thing I knew I was typing... I don't usually type messages to rats that have passed away, but it felt oddly right to send a message to an old friend and thank her once again for all of her contributions and remind her what a good rat she was....

Bob, one day I'm thinking you'll take the plunge and find a best furry friend of your own. I think you'll be a great rat dad. You have to do what's right for you, but don't put things off too long because life is short. Being a good rat owner, isn't about having the biggest cage or the best of everything for your rats, it's about sharing your life with someone who genuinely loves you.


----------



## Grotesque

Every word of that came from your heart and it really touched mine. I love hearing stories about Fuzzy Rat. She is my favorite rat that I haven't had the pleasure of meeting. This brought tears to my eyes and I gave all my little ones a little extra love today. Thanks for the beautiful reminder.


----------



## bloomington bob

Thanks for your kind comments Rat Daddy!


----------



## Rat Daddy

I asked a poetess some years ago about the nature of love. And despite a pretty hard life... including divorce and her kids not getting along with her... she told me that love is forever... We might not get along, or be together, we may not even like each other anymore, but love exists outside time and space, she said.

OK... so I minored in Eastern Religious philosophies, mostly Hindu and Buddhist... and I have a pretty open mind when it comes to the concepts of time and space and consciousness.... But I had never thought about love as an energy in it's own right before... But thinking about it, I think she was right... Matter, energy and spirit can neither be created nor destroyed... it can only change form... Everything that is... was... since the beginning of time and will still be... when time ends... So maybe we can still send our love to those who have changed beyond our recognition... OK, maybe I did too much of something back in the 1970's... I'll humor that possibility too... If I'm right, our furry best friends that have gone can still feel our love and if I'm wrong... all of our current furry friends got a well deserved hug... so no harm done.

I honestly never expected anything, I didn't expect a rat pup to survive in our crazy household with a little kid for a week, but she thrived for 2 1/4 years despite injuries and tumors... A hundred thousand views of the immersion thread exactly three years to the day Fuzzy Rat passed away... (a thread I almost never posted), thousands of successful immersions and people having great relationships with their rats... Biting and aggressive rats fixed and not put to sleep... several true shoulder rats out there living large... respect for rats from bad situations, our own great relationships with rats that followed Fuzzy Rat... and it all started out with a pudgy mismarked, blunt nose, little rat asking to be picked up out of a feeder bin... (who I actually put back into the bin 3 times, because the other rats were just so much prettier. Thankfully my daughter saw what I didn't.) Fuzzy Rat is gone for 3 years now and I'm still amazed... and I still feel the energy of her love spreading like ripples on the mirror surface of a pond from a single joyful teardrop. Every new relationship through immersion or true shoulder rat becoming competent pushing the ripples farther outwards like a soft breeze... It's a rather soothe-strange view from the vantage of where it all began... Having known and loved the actual Fuzzy Rat and now looking out at all of the good she has done... 

Yup.. likely too much of something back in the '70's... but I have no regrets. I'll try and keep the "spaciness" under control for the sake of the innocent for another three years.

Thanks everybody for stopping by and hugging your rats as a little tribute to a very special friend of mine that shared her short, but beautiful life with us. I do appreciate it, and I'm thinking Fuzzy Rat would have been proud of all of you who love your rats too.


----------



## Rattielover965

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

